# Solved: Attempt to play WAV file in Windows Media Player 11 creates error message



## dellinspiron21 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello!

I downloaded the SAC Desktop Alert from www.steepandcheap.com today on my work computer. (It works fine on my personal computer.) However, when the alert attempts to pop up & play the alert sound, which is a WAV file, the following message pops up:

"Sonic CinePlayer Decoder Pack - Please wait while Windows configures Sonic CinePlayer Decoder Pack"

The following message pops up on top of the one above:

"Sonic CinePlayer Decoder Pack - An installation package for the product Sonic CinePlayer Decoder Pack cannot be found. Try the installation again using a valid copy of the installation package 'CPDP.msi'."

After clicking "OK" several times (the error messages repeat 3 times), then those pop ups will go away & the SAC alert box will go ahead & pop up. However, it is suppose to pop up w/o the errors & play the alert (as it does on my home computer).

I looked in my Program Files & there is a "Sonic" file that includes a "CinePlayer Decoder Pack" file w/ a "cmdvdpakENU.dll 4.1.0.2 CinePlayer DVD Decoder Pack Resources" file w/in it.

I'm not sure if this version is what I need to avoid these errors & if it was just a matter of allowing something to point to this Sonic file?

Also, if I go into the "SteepAndCheap" program file, then "Desktop Alert", then "Resources", then "SAC", there is the "alert" WAV file. When I click on it, Windows Media Player 11 opens, but then the 2 error messages I mentioned above pop up on top of it.

If I repeat as before by clicking "OK" several times (the error messages repeat 3 times), then those pop ups will go away & Windows media Player 11 is left open & plays the "alert" sound.

I know this is minor, but my curiosity is getting the best of me to know why it works fine at home & is causing these errors at work.

If it is something really complicated, then I think I will just unstall the alert, but any help would be greatly appreciated!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## computerguy1990 (Nov 17, 2009)

sounds like Sonic CinePlayer is missing files just reinstall the program should fix the issue for you.

Also depending on where you work check with your IT guy if you have to cuz he/she may get grumpy if your trying to install stuff like this on your work computer, I know I hate when my employees install personal stuff on their computer, but then again thats just me.


----------



## dellinspiron21 (Aug 5, 2008)

computerguy1990,

I just wanted to say thanks for responding. I did get my IT guy's help, but he was alright w/ it cuz it was popping up w/ WMP too, which I do need at work for videos. We just reinstalled the Roxio CD that came w/ the computer & all was good.

Thank you very much! I have received help before from this site & it rocks!  :up:


----------

